# 4u3 200v mpk ?



## shaunp (May 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to find a high quality capacitor 4u3 200v mpk.I do not understand what 4u7 means or mpk. I want to replace the crossover capacitor in a B&W center channel speaker with a high end capacitor for better voice imaging.I can not find one that is of the same value.Would like to replace with a Mundorf capacitor.Thanks.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Check Parts express or MCM. :huh:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

That would be 4uF 200volt...I doubt that changing one cap is going to give you any improvement on voicing. But if you want to try it, these are pretty good caps. http://www.parts-express.com/audiocap-capacitors.cfm


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

mpk means metalalized polypropylene, if I remember correctly. 

4u3 mean 4.3 microfarads (micro is the greek letter mu, which kinda looks like a u)

4u7 would be 4.7 microfarads and so on.

Parts Express and Madisound both sell some very high quality and decent value capacitors for crossover use.

Good luck.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I did not know that...I thought he was fat fingering it.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Usually when I see the value typed in a schematic or parts list, it will show up as 4.7uF, but if you read the markings on some caps, that would be 4u7. I guess they wanted to eliminate confusion in case the dot faded off or misprint. :dunno:

That way nobody accidentally subs a 47uF cap for a 4.7 one.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Usually when I see the value typed in a schematic or parts list, it will show up as 4.7uF, but if you read the markings on some caps, that would be 4u7. I guess they wanted to eliminate confusion in case the dot faded off or misprint. :dunno:
> 
> That way nobody accidentally subs a 47uF cap for a 4.7 one.


Absolutely correct. This has been standard practice here and in Europe at least for a long time.

For the OP, the chance of finding a 4.3μF cap is quite small as it's not a standard value. To make one simply parallel two caps, say 3.9μF and 0.39μF for a total of 4.29μF more than close enough.


----------

